# Walmart owned Asda, UK's 2nd largest supermarket, stops selling the Wii U



## xist (Jul 29, 2013)

With the slow trickle of Wii U releases it's been a waiting game for owners of the belated console for new software to use with their console. However, it turns out the waiting for sales to pick up has been too much for Britain's second largest supermarket, the Walmart owned Asda chain, as they have ceased stocking Wii U consoles, accessories and software in their stores.

An Asda representative confirmed this to CVG with the following statement -


> "Asda continues to offer customers a selection of Wii U games and accessories through Asda Direct, but these ranges are currently not on offer in Asda shops."


 
Sounds ok if they're still being stocked online? A quick check reveals just four Wii U titles available via Asda direct (Fifa 13, Rabbids Land, Sports Connection and Your Shape Fitness Evolved 2013), although Asda do confirm they'll restock titles on demand/merit.

At this moment in time Asda is still selling the PS Vita (and offering more than three times as many games for purchase).





> The suspension of Wii U stock comes after the Walmart-owned company slashed the Wii U basic console price down from £250 to £200, and then from £200 to £150.


 
 Source


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 29, 2013)

Makes sense I guess. The same stock has probably been sitting in the store for months, there'd Be no point in ordering and stocking more of something that isn't selling.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 29, 2013)

Seen as said supermarkets do handle a lot of the real world business these days (Asda quite possibly being the top one at games in the supermarket, also http://your.asda.com/our-stores/buy-play-trade--pre-owned-games-now-at-more-than-200-asda-stores ) that is quite the event.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 29, 2013)

Makes sense. I know places around here that don't bother restocking the Wii U either, I noticed it just the other day when I visited a Meijer (Midwest chain of super stores like Walmart). They had only 1 Wii U in stock, and it's supposedly been sitting there for months. 

Oh well, I know more people who order their consoles online more than buying them in stores, mostly because they can find it cheaper/at a discount.


----------



## chartube12 (Jul 29, 2013)

The Wii-U is a dying race horse atm. Time to get the gun reading....


----------



## GameWinner (Jul 29, 2013)

inb4asdadoesntmatter


----------



## Gahars (Jul 29, 2013)

ASDA now stocks more copies of Foodfight! than any Wii U game. Feel bad.


----------



## T-hug (Jul 29, 2013)

Guess Vita will be next. Sainsburys already stopped them in stores but they have WiiUs afaik.
Crazy that people still won't buy one at £150, guess people really are waiting for PS4 and Xbone.


----------



## Gourmet-Hunter-C (Jul 29, 2013)

this is what happens when all of the games British people would want to buy from Nintendo haven't released yet on the wii U


----------



## Jaems (Jul 29, 2013)

That's because Wii U ain't got no games. Everyone got tired waiting for that killer app, Wii Fit U.


----------



## Hop2089 (Jul 29, 2013)

The WiiU is a lost cause anyway, it's all about the 3DS for Nintendo.

Might as well get rid of and discontinuing stuff that will rarely or never sell.


----------



## Gourmet-Hunter-C (Jul 29, 2013)

Hop2089 said:


> The WiiU is a lost cause anyway, it's all about the 3DS for Nintendo.
> 
> Might as well get rid of and discontinuing stuff that will rarely or never sell.


 

The sales will pick up when the big selling games like smash bros and mario kart come out but until then nintendo will have to wait


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 29, 2013)

Gourmet-Hunter-C said:


> The sales will pick up when the big selling games like smash bros and mario kart come out but until then nintendo will have to wait


 

Well the issue is that Nintendo games will always sell but they'll never like make the console sell huge. Like their games will sell comfortably around the several millions mark even on their shittiest selling consoles because everyone who wants Nintendo games will buy the console but that market is not a whole lot. It won't go anywhere with just Nintendo games, you'll end up with another N64 or another Gamecube.


----------



## Gourmet-Hunter-C (Jul 29, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Well the issue is that Nintendo games will always sell but they'll never like make the console sell huge. Like their games will sell comfortably around the several millions mark even on their shittiest selling consoles because everyone who wants Nintendo games will buy the console but that market is not a whole lot. It won't go anywhere with just Nintendo games, you'll end up with another N64 or another Gamecube.


 

The wii disagrees with your point and their handheld consoles are market leaders. Your forgetting the fact that games sell these consoles otherwise we will all be on the PC


----------



## Jaems (Jul 29, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Well the issue is that Nintendo games will always sell but they'll never like make the console sell huge. Like their games will sell comfortably around the several millions mark even on their shittiest selling consoles because everyone who wants Nintendo games will buy the console but that market is not a whole lot. It won't go anywhere with just Nintendo games, you'll end up with another N64 or another Gamecube.


 
Something something Wii won last-gen something something Nintendo can do no wrong something wait for smash bros something something fuck nintendo haters.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 29, 2013)

Gourmet-Hunter-C said:


> The wii disagrees with your point and their handheld consoles are market leaders. Your forgetting the fact that games sell these consoles otherwise we will all be on the PC


 

The Wii sold because of an interesting gimmick, Wii Sports, and Mario Kart. Not because Nintendo is great.

The Wii had casual appeal. The Wii U doesn't get that anymore. And you can see it flopping.


----------



## TemplarGR (Jul 29, 2013)

Wii U suffers from poor marketing efforts currently. I don't buy the "no games" argument. Wii U is the ONLY backwards compatible console of the next gen. This means that it has far more games than Xbox1/PS4 can hope to receive in their first years on the market...

All those millions of people who already own a Wii, they can get a Wii U and still play their current library while they wait for Nintendo's avalanche of gaming gems to arrive. And those who didn't get an original Wii, can enjoy those gems they didn't have a chance to play in the past. The "Wii U has no games" argument lacks real substance...

Let's see how many quality games PS4/Xbox1 will have 6-12 months down the line...


----------



## Jaems (Jul 29, 2013)

TemplarGR said:


> Wii U suffers from poor marketing efforts currently. I don't buy the "no games" argument. Wii U is the ONLY backwards compatible console of the next gen. This means that it has far more games than Xbox1/PS4 can hope to receive in their first years on the market...
> 
> All those millions of people who already own a Wii, they can get a Wii U and still play their current library while they wait for Nintendo's avalanche of gaming gems to arrive. And those who didn't get an original Wii, can enjoy those gems they didn't have a chance to play in the past. The "Wii U has no games" argument lacks real substance...
> 
> Let's see how many quality games PS4/Xbox1 will have 6-12 months down the line...


 
Yes, the Wii U is the true next-gen experience with plenty of next-gen experiences to be had, I am so excited. Finally, I can drop $350 on a next-gen console with dated tech so I can replay all the last-gen Wii games with 2-generation-old graphics I already own! How could I have been so blind?


----------



## GameWinner (Jul 29, 2013)

TemplarGR said:


> Wii U suffers from poor marketing efforts currently. I don't buy the "no games" argument. Wii U is the ONLY backwards compatible console of the next gen. This means that it has far more games than Xbox1/PS4 can hope to receive in their first years on the market...
> 
> All those millions of people who already own a Wii, they can get a Wii U and still play their current library while they wait for Nintendo's avalanche of gaming gems to arrive. And those who didn't get an original Wii, can enjoy those gems they didn't have a chance to play in the past. The "Wii U has no games" argument lacks real substance...
> 
> Let's see how many quality games PS4/Xbox1 will have 6-12 months down the line...


 
Why would anyone drop $350 to play their old Wii games? Why can't they just pay $99 (or less even) for a Wii?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 29, 2013)

Jaems said:


> Yes, the Wii U is the true next-gen experience with plenty of next-gen experiences to be had, I am so excited. Finally, I can drop $350 on a next-gen console with dated tech so I can replay all the last-gen Wii games with 2-generation-old graphics I already own! How could I have been so blind?


 
Son of a bitch, that was my argument.

But agreed, no one is going to drop $350 for a "next gen" system if they want to play last gen games. That's what a <$100 Wii is for.


----------



## TemplarGR (Jul 29, 2013)

Jaems said:


> Yes, the Wii U is the true next-gen experience with plenty of next-gen experiences to be had, I am so excited. Finally, I can drop $350 on a next-gen console with dated tech so I can replay all the last-gen Wii games with 2-generation-old graphics I already own! How could I have been so blind?


 
The Wii U is considered next gen, whether you like it or not. Sure, it will not have the graphics of the others, but it is not that far behind. 3DO was many times weaker than a N64, but they are still considered members of the same generation...

As for the older Wii games, what do you think about those milliions of people who buy indie and virtual console games? They don't care they are not AAA next-gen games, right?

People really like to bash Nintendo just for the sake of it. It's been happening for decades now...

PS: No one said that one should spent 350$ just to play Wii games. Are you stupid? Do you lack the skill to understand an argument? I said that they have software available while they wait for better games.


----------



## slingblade1170 (Jul 29, 2013)

It makes sense, our local store stopped selling Vita stuff.


----------



## Gahars (Jul 29, 2013)

TemplarGR said:


> The Wii U is considered next gen, whether you like it or not. Sure, it will not have the graphics of the others, but it is not that far behind. 3DO was many times weaker than a N64, but they are still considered members of the same generation...


 

I don't think comparing the Wii U to the 3DO is helping your case.


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 29, 2013)

TemplarGR said:


> The Wii U is considered next gen, whether you like it or not. Sure, it will not have the graphics of the others, but it is not that far behind. 3DO was many times weaker than a N64, but they are still considered members of the same generation...
> 
> As for the older Wii games, what do you think about those milliions of people who buy indie and virtual console games? They don't care they are not AAA next-gen games, right?
> 
> ...


There's a monstrous difference between "Retro gaming" and "Last Gen Gaming"
The whole "NINTENDO IS JUST A VICTIM" Bit is so old now.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 29, 2013)

Maybe if they started making games for the system it wouldn't be like this.
Seriously, I love my Wii U and I've always loved Nintendo, but what the fuck are they doing? They released this system super early, promised a shit ton of games, then never delivered on any of their promises. 
Seriously Nintendo, get your shit together.


----------



## Qtis (Jul 29, 2013)

TemplarGR said:


> The Wii U is considered next gen, whether you like it or not. Sure, it will not have the graphics of the others, but it is not that far behind. 3DO was many times weaker than a N64, but they are still considered members of the same generation...
> 
> As for the older Wii games, what do you think about those milliions of people who buy indie and virtual console games? They don't care they are not AAA next-gen games, right?
> 
> ...


Why wouldn't someone get a PS3/360 and a Wii for less than the $350 for a WiiU? Get the last gen Wii games and a huge library of games that are new and different compared to the previous gen Wii. And available straight away. That's what I did and I'm pretty pleased. Sure there are cool games coming out for the WiiU, but the main problem for me and many others, both WiiU owners and non-owners, is the lack of games now.

Unfortunately, the competition has such a better offering of games for Wii-only people. Sure they're not WiiU games, but they're in many ways different/better. Regardless of sales of certain games, no one can deny that the Wii lacked a very large amount of high quality games, while it did have unique games available only on that platform.



Thug said:


> Guess Vita will be next. Sainsburys already stopped them in stores but they have WiiUs afaik.
> Crazy that people still won't buy one at £150, guess people really are waiting for PS4 and Xbone.


A very valid point, but I'd imagine quite a few people waiting for the PS4/Xbox One to drop in price too before buying one


----------



## emigre (Jul 29, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> There's a monstrous difference between "Retro gaming" and "Last Gen Gaming"
> The whole "NINTENDO IS JUST A VICTIM" Bit is so old now.


 

Typical victim blaming.


----------



## xist (Jul 29, 2013)

Thug said:


> Guess Vita will be next.


 
Bizarrely, with the PS4 around the corner I'd actually predict the Vita will just keep bubbling away selling consoles here and there before receiving a sales push. The inter console compatibility between the PS4 and Vita for the equivalent of Sony's own version of offscreen play is something I can see as being relatively attractive if the software catalogue takes off, especially as the Vita is a console in its own right as well as being a streaming tool for PS4 games.

Given the weight that supermarkets have to throw around in relation to console sales, and that Asda is a Walmart property, this isn't great news for Nintendo's home console.


----------



## chyyran (Jul 29, 2013)

Called it a long time ago, WiiU is home console Vita.

I would have (and did) vouch for the WiiU a while back, but the situation is growing increasingly dire for the thing. It might be too late, even with Smash Bros. and Wind Waker HD coming along. It'll also be competing against the PS4 and Xbone holiday season. Nintendo wasted their head start, and now they're facing the repercussions. People will just buy Smash Bros for the 3DS. 

Nintendo does have an advantage, that's brand recognition from the Wii, and the lower price point. Parents might pick it up as a cheaper alternative to the PS4 and Xbone (probably to the kid's dismay), but there's that. Though, honestly, not even that will be able to save it. Nintendo really has to step up their game with marketing and such. And quickly too, before the other 8th gen consoles launch, lest the WiiU be trampled by them.


----------



## Blaze163 (Jul 29, 2013)

My local Asda only had about 3 WiiU games in. They're just not in demand. At all. Ever. The only Vita games they have are the pre-owned ones that have been there for months. The 3DS section has picked up lately though. Used to suck ass but with games like Animal Crossing out I've noticed the 3DS section is much more up to date and well stocked recently. But the only noteworthy section is the 360 and PS3 area, and even then a lot of them are dive-bombing in price because everyone's gone crazy over Xbone and PS4 hype. Games that were £40 a few weeks ago on PS3 are £10 now. 

Not that it bothers me. People can get as hyped over that crap as they like, I'll be right here abusing this huge PS3 price drop surge


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Jul 29, 2013)

I've never gotten why the gamecube is considered such a failure. I mean sure, it sold nowhere close to the ps2 (but then, besides the DS, what has?), but sold nearly as much as the original xbox, had an amazing controller, and some awesome games.

On topic, certainly not good news for Nintendo, but great games are still coming out, so that's all the matters to me. I don't think about how many sales something has when Im playing it.


----------



## Lestworth (Jul 29, 2013)

I'm not surprised in all honesty. Despite the overwhelming support on these forums for the wii and wii u it was obvious the sales were stagnant. People make the argument that the wii sold very well, I argue out of the 1222 game library it owns, only 30 games are considered very good, and in a stretch 50 games are playable. I own at least 35 very good games for my ps3 atm, that does not include my virtual library. I still want more games on the ps3, its the biggest reason I'm not getting a ps4 right away.

Also the vita sells will slowly go up, this is due to people getting PS+, and acquiring free games from the membership for the PSvita.

Nintendo attempted to appeal the casual market for the 2nd straight Generation, and they hit the wall. They finally realized that casual fans love cool things, but the moment something else comes around, they are gone.


----------



## emigre (Jul 29, 2013)

mysticwaterfall said:


> I've never gotten why the gamecube is considered such a failure. I mean sure, it sold nowhere close to the ps2 (but then, besides the DS, what has?), but sold nearly as much as the original xbox, had an amazing controller, and some awesome games.
> 
> On topic, certainly not good news for Nintendo, but great games are still coming out, so that's all the matters to me. I don't think about how many sales something has when Im playing it.


 

Gamecube failed to meet anywhere near Nintendo's sales goals. Ergo it was regarded as a failure.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 29, 2013)

xist said:


> Bizarrely, with the PS4 around the corner I'd actually predict the Vita will just keep bubbling away selling consoles here and there before receiving a sales push. The inter console compatibility between the PS4 and Vita for the equivalent of Sony's own version of offscreen play is something I can see as being relatively attractive if the software catalogue takes off, especially as the Vita is a console in its own right as well as being a streaming tool for PS4 games.
> 
> Given the weight that supermarkets have to throw around in relation to console sales, and that Asda is a Walmart property, this isn't great news for Nintendo's home console.


I don't think the Vita will take off as a $250 PS4 accessory. It needs games (the 3DS is the best argument for this), although I'd say that ship has long sailed.


----------



## xist (Jul 29, 2013)

soulx said:


> I don't think the Vita will take off as a $250 PS4 accessory. It needs games (the 3DS is the best argument for this), although I'd say that ship has long sailed.


 
I agree it won't fly as an accessory, but I think that the bonuses from PSN+ that people may have in conjunction with their PS4's may well make people investigate further when they learn about offscreen play...free full games for the Vita will be a decent draw. Plus I'd bet that we'll see a Vita price cut in order to promote the system linkage. But it's speculation....the mere fact that Asda are withdrawing the Wii U and retaining the Vita argues that the negative press of the former is more worrying for the retailer in terms of prospective sales (because sales of the Vita can't really be the reason they're retaining it).


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 29, 2013)

xist said:


> I agree it won't fly as an accessory, but I think that the bonuses from PSN+ that people may have in conjunction with their PS4's may well make people investigate further when they learn about offscreen play...free full games for the Vita will be a decent draw. Plus I'd bet that we'll see a Vita price cut in order to promote the system linkage. But it's speculation....the mere fact that Asda are withdrawing the Wii U and retaining the Vita argues that the negative press of the former is more worrying for the retailer in terms of prospective sales (because sales of the Vita can't really be the reason they're retaining it).


 

Well the PSN+ bonuses are like... free games. And the Vita has like... no games. Kinda an issue there.

Two things sell systems: games and price cuts. And they go hand in hand. No one's gonna buy a cheap system with no games and no one will buy an expensive system with good games. Like they can add cool features and such but it won't really sell the system. No one wants a $250 accessory.

Right now I see Vita connectivity as an awesome thing for current Vita owners but not a draw for more Vita owners.

When Sony starts making more games and securing more third party game support the system can pick up, and a price cut would help too. Hit us with a big holiday game schedule and sell it for around $200 and you'll see the system do a lot better.


----------



## xist (Jul 29, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Well the PSN+ bonuses are like... free games. And the Vita has like... no games. Kinda an issue there.


 
I may be wrong as I don't have a PS3 or Vita, or use the service for PSP, but don't the PSN+ bonuses cover PSP games and PSX Classics? Because whilst these aren't going to grant the Vita a new spring of life people who own a PS4 with PSN+ may well just be curious enough to investigate just what they're missing out on. Portable PSX gaming and the odd PSP game for those who haven't owned a PSP is something to be played, and granted most PSP games aren't the greatest things ever, nor PSOne Classics but there are still some great picks to be had. The Vita has suffered because most non-gamers don't know about it, which isn't the case with Nintendo's systems nor will it be the case for the PS4 and Xbone. Honestly with the target audience for the PS4 and Vita I don't think the entry price is the problem...

I'm not saying that the PS4/PSN+ will cause a Vita resurgence, but I'd wager that Sony has plans to gain momentum with the Vita based upon PS4 services...something that the Wii U seems to be lacking especially given these disturbing losses of confidence from retailers.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 29, 2013)

xist said:


> I may be wrong as I don't have a PS3 or Vita, or use the service for PSP, but don't the PSN+ bonuses cover PSP games and PSX Classics? Because whilst these aren't going to grant the Vita a new spring of life people who own a PS4 with PSN+ may well just be curious enough to investigate just what they're missing out on. Portable PSX gaming and the odd PSP game for those who haven't owned a PSP is something to be played, and granted most PSP games aren't the greatest things ever, nor PSOne Classics but there are still some great picks to be had. The Vita has suffered because most non-gamers don't know about it, which isn't the case with Nintendo's systems nor will it be the case for the PS4 and Xbone. Honestly with the target audience for the PS4 and Vita I don't think the entry price is the problem...
> 
> I'm not saying that the PS4/PSN+ will cause a Vita resurgence, but I'd wager that Sony has plans to gain momentum with the Vita based upon PS4 services...something that the Wii U seems to be lacking especially given these disturbing losses of confidence from retailers.


 

They sometimes give you a PSP game instead of a Vita game but that's still like a last generation game instead of something that's all cool and nice for the Vita. They don't do PSX games.

I think Sony is definitely putting eggs in the basket of the PS4 helping Vita sales but I feel it's sorely misguided. They need to make games and lower the price of the system for it to sell, not try to market it as essentially a $250 peripheral.


----------



## mightymuffy (Jul 29, 2013)

Interesting to note (and something you all seem to have missed) is that Asda have also dropped the 3DS from store shelves... Now I'm not saying the Wii U isn't doing badly of course, but 3DS is doing pretty well even here in the UK, certainly better than the Vita is (which is still being stocked).
This could be nothing more than some profit margins argument, and trust me, I have to deal with Asda as a customer, and they're honestly a set of pricks of the highest order, so this may simply be a money matter between them and NoE....


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 29, 2013)

> Wii U not selling
> Developers start bowing out
> Wii U continues to not sell with even less games on the way
> Stores start discontinuing the Wii U, its peripherals, and its games
> Wii U continues to sell less and less as it isn't readily available, has few games, and little coming before the holidays that provide incentive to purchase over the One and PS4

I feel like the holiday season is do or die for the Wii U at this point.



mightymuffy said:


> Interesting to note (and something you all seem to have missed) is that Asda have also dropped the 3DS from store shelves... Now I'm not saying the Wii U isn't doing badly of course, but 3DS is doing pretty well even here in the UK, certainly better than the Vita is (which is still being stocked).
> This could be nothing more than some profit margins argument, and trust me, I have to deal with Asda as a customer, and they're honestly a set of pricks of the highest order, so this may simply be a money matter between them and NoE....


It's worth noting that visiting the Asda direct site is pretty revealing. Whereas their 3DS selection is around 30 games alone, not counting accessories and systems, the Wii U selection is eight items. That's four games and four accessories. One of the games is on clearance, as are two of the accessories. Not to mention, none of the games are anything any person will view as a must have. Essentially, Asda has ditched the Wii U entirely and are just entertaining the idea that some people still may want Wii U something or another.


----------



## mightymuffy (Jul 29, 2013)

Nathan Drake said:


> It's worth noting that visiting the Asda direct site is pretty revealing. Whereas their 3DS selection is around 30 games alone, not counting accessories and systems, the Wii U selection is eight items. That's four games and four accessories. One of the games is on clearance, as are two of the accessories. Not to mention, none of the games are anything any person will view as a must have. Essentially, Asda has ditched the Wii U entirely and are just entertaining the idea that some people still may want Wii U something or another.


 
Very true... I'm not saying I'm right, and totally agree with your "I feel like the holiday season is do or die for the Wii U at this point." comment, but knowing what they're like I wouldn't put it past them: they see the Wii U is struggling like we all do, they run this promotion for cheaper consoles, and now they want rewarding for their help or suffer the consequences etc etc... If other supermarkets/retail giants follow suit then you can rightly call me an eejit for thinking this - I just find the fact they've also dropped the 3DS as a wee bit suspicious


----------



## VMM (Jul 29, 2013)

mysticwaterfall said:


> I've never gotten why the gamecube is considered such a failure. I mean sure, it sold nowhere close to the ps2 (but then, besides the DS, what has?), but sold nearly as much as the original xbox, had an amazing controller, and some awesome games.


 
Gamecube sold around 22 million units, while close to Xbox sales, it's the Nintendo console with the least number sales(excluding WiiU, since it can't be compared now).
Even Nintendo 64, the 2nd least selling Nintendo console and it's predecessor, sold over 11 million units more than gamecube.
Considering Video Game sales tend to grow over time, it's fair to consider Gamecube a failure in terms of sales,
especially considering it concurred with PS2, one of the most selling consoles of all time.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jul 29, 2013)

TemplarGR said:


> The Wii U is considered next gen, whether you like it or not. Sure, it will not have the graphics of the others, but it is not that far behind. 3DO PS1 was many times weaker than a N64, but they are still considered members of the same generation...


fixed that for you


----------



## VMM (Jul 29, 2013)

NahuelDS said:


> fixed that for you


 
While weaker than N64, it was easier to code and used CD.
Using catridges was the Aquiles heel of N64, many companies dropped Nintendo support for this sole reason.


----------



## emigre (Jul 29, 2013)

VMM said:


> While weaker than N64, it was easier to code and used CD.
> Using catridges was the Aquiles heel of N64, many companies dropped Nintendo support for this sole reason.


 

Or the more lucrative licensing fees Sony offered.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jul 29, 2013)

I'm not worried. I love my WiiU. I play it all the time. Pikmin pushed consoles in Japan, it's gonna do the same here. Then there's Zelda in September, then third party games. It's fine.


----------



## VMM (Jul 29, 2013)

emigre said:


> Or the more lucrative licensing fees Sony offered.


 

It is important indeed, but not a decisive factor.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jul 30, 2013)

VMM said:


> While weaker than N64, it was easier to code and used CD.
> Using catridges was the Aquiles heel of N64, many companies dropped Nintendo support for this sole reason.


 
still... it was weaker


----------



## VMM (Jul 30, 2013)

NahuelDS said:


> still... it was weaker


 

PS1 was weaker than N64 and PS2 was weaker than Gamecube,
but both PS1 and PS2 it's advantages like the media they used that were bigger than on Nintendo's concurrent
and they had third party support.

WiiU does not have third party support, neither has the casual public support.
It apparently has nothing to compensate it weakness when compared to PS4 and X1.

It's a completely different case then fifth and sixth generations.




ShadowSoldier said:


> I'm not worried. I love my WiiU. I play it all the time. Pikmin pushed consoles in Japan, it's gonna do the same here. Then there's Zelda in September, *then third party games*. It's fine.



I wouldn't be so sure about that last part 
Nintendo franchises alone won't sell the console much.

Time is passing by, and if Nintendo don't do anything, things will get real ugly for WiiU.
If I was Nintendo I'd announce a price drop right now.
If Nintendo wait until holiday season to try selling it's console, it is not gonna happen, people will choose PS4 and X1 over WiiU.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jul 30, 2013)

VMM said:


> PS1 was weaker than N64 and PS2 was weaker than Gamecube,
> but both PS1 and PS2 it's advantages like the media they used that were bigger than on Nintendo's concurrent
> and they had third party support.
> 
> ...


you're missing the point
the Wii U, as shitty as it is, is current gen


----------



## VMM (Jul 30, 2013)

NahuelDS said:


> you're missing the point
> the Wii U, as shitty as it is, is current gen


 

And that says nothing.
3DO was from the same generation of PS1
Turbografx16 was from the same generation as SNES
Dreamcast was from the same generation as PS2.

Generation is just a *concept* based on *time*.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jul 30, 2013)

VMM said:


> PS1 was weaker than N64 and PS2 was weaker than Gamecube,
> but both PS1 and PS2 it's advantages like the media they used that were bigger than on Nintendo's concurrent
> and they had third party support.
> 
> ...


Why not? There are third party games coming out for it. You have to be fucking stupid and blind as hell to think otherwise.


----------



## VMM (Jul 30, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Also, why not? There are third party games coming out for it. You have to be fucking stupid and blind as hell to think otherwise.


 

Few 3rd party games are coming for WiiU and most of them will be avaiable on other platforms.
Most multiplat games have worse performance on WiiU them on PS3 and X360.
With PS4 and X1 coming out, things tend to get even worse, I wouldn't be surprised if third parties abandoned WiiU the same way they did with Wii.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jul 30, 2013)

VMM said:


> Few 3rd party games are coming for WiiU and most of them will be avaiable on other platforms.
> Most multiplat games have worse performance on WiiU them on PS3 and X360.
> With PS4 and X1 coming out, things tend to get even worse,
> I wouldn't be surprised if third parties abandoned WiiU the same way they did with Wii.


 
Where do people like you and others get this information that performance is worse on the WiiU? The only bad port from what I heard, was Arkham City, but that was developed by a different studio. All the other ones are barely noticeable unless you're nitpicking.

Splinter Cell, Assassin's Creed, Call of Duty Ghosts, Rayman Legends, Adventure Time, Arkham Origins, Deus Ex, Watch Dogs, Skylanders just to name a few are all big name titles coming to the WiiU. You can't keep comparing it to the 360 and PS3, that isn't fair. It's no different than me saying "well, why would anybody buy the ps4 and Xbox 1 when you can buy those games on PS3 and 360." It's a dumb argument that needs to be dropped.


----------



## VMM (Jul 30, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Where do people like you and others get this information that performance is worse on the WiiU? The only bad port from what I heard, was Arkham City, but that was developed by a different studio. All the other ones are barely noticeable unless you're nitpicking.


 
It's no surprise it has a weaker performance on multiplats since it's CPU is underclocked and developers are still not used to it



ShadowSoldier said:


> You can't keep comparing it to the 360 and PS3, that isn't fair. It's no different than me saying "well, why would anybody buy the ps4 and Xbox 1 when you can buy those games on PS3 and 360." It's a dumb argument that needs to be dropped.


 

You need to read things more carefully, I never said that.
I compared the performance of games on WiiU and on X360 and PS3.



ShadowSoldier said:


> Splinter Cell, Assassin's Creed, Call of Duty Ghosts, Rayman Legends, Adventure Time, Arkham Origins, Deus Ex, Watch Dogs, Skylanders just to name a few are all big name titles coming to the WiiU.


 
Square Enix, Rockstar Konami and many others simply dropped the boat.
There are quite a few companies still making games for WiiU,
but PS4 and X1 aren't even on the market.
When PS4 and X1 are released, then we will have an idea of how things will keep going for WiiU.

Anyway, I've just read this and would like to share it here:
http://kotaku.com/5920931/the-wii-us-power-problem


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jul 30, 2013)

Unless I'm mistaken, ASDA supermarkets don't really have a lot of space for electronics, so this isn't something unexpected. This would only be a problem if this started a chain reaction with other stores. For now, it only means people will have to go to other stores to grab one, likely within a mile or two from such supermarkets.


----------



## shattacrew (Jul 30, 2013)

The WiiU's biggest enemy is the price.   I know the games will start coming from Nintendo, but nintendo need to convince 3rd Party developers by having a large install base.  I wanna buy a Wiiu so bad.  But I refuse to purchase at that high price for a weak system.  If Nintendo takes $50.00 off I am getting a console and I am sure more people will buy as well.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 30, 2013)

shattacrew said:


> The WiiU's biggest enemy is the price.   I know the games will start coming from Nintendo, but nintendo need to convince 3rd Party developers by having a large install base.  I wanna buy a Wiiu so bad.  But I refuse to purchase at that high price for a weak system.  If Nintendo takes $50.00 off I am getting a console and I am sure more people will buy as well.


Um, it's the same price as the $300 new current gen systems, has at least somewhat newer tech, and comes with an expensive touch screen controller. How is it overpriced?

Don't get me wrong, there are a lot of legitimate problems with the Wii U, but I just don't understand how price is one of them.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jul 30, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Um, it's the same price as the $300 new current gen systems, has at least somewhat newer tech, and comes with an expensive touch screen controller. How is it overpriced?
> 
> Don't get me wrong, there are a lot of legitimate problems with the Wii U, but I just don't understand how price is one of them.


Personally, I'd prefer to pay $200 for an Xbox 360 or PS3 with an immense library of games than $300 for a WiiU with no gaems...

I wonder how much further Nintendo could drop the price of the WiiU if they did away with that packaged gimmick tablet controller...


----------



## Empu1 (Jul 30, 2013)

> The suspension of Wii U stock comes after the Walmart-owned company slashed the Wii U basic console price down from £250 to £200, and then from £200 *to £150.*


 
What? That's unfair! A quick google conversion tells me that £150 is more or less $230... and the cheapest I can find a basic Wii U down here is around $391  T.T


----------



## Nah3DS (Jul 30, 2013)

VMM said:


> And that says nothing.
> 3DO was from the same generation of PS1
> Turbografx16 was from the same generation as SNES
> Dreamcast was from the same generation as PS2.
> ...


 
exactly...
but there are people saying that the Wii U is not current gen just because it's weaker than the upcoming PS4/XBOX1
that's why I had to make the point of the PS1 being weaker than the N64


----------



## VMM (Jul 30, 2013)

NahuelDS said:


> exactly...
> but there are people saying that the Wii U is not current gen just because it's weaker than the upcoming PS4/XBOX1
> that's why I had to make the point of the PS1 being weaker than the N64


 

Most of these people are trolling/joking saying WiiU is a last-gen console because it's weaker than PS4 and X1.
You're taking people way too seriously, just chill out 



xwatchmanx said:


> Um, it's the same price as the $300 new current gen systems, has at least somewhat newer tech, and comes with an expensive touch screen controller. How is it overpriced?
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong, there are a lot of legitimate problems with the Wii U, but I just don't understand how price is one of them.


 
No one buys the basic model.
The deluxe model costs $350 which is just $50 cheaper than PS4.

I'm not saying it is expensive, but a price drop would be good for the system,
and I believe it's feasible to reduce the price at least $50.

If Nintendo abandoned the basic model and started selling the Deluxe model for $300, I bet many people would buy it, especially if well advertised as a promotion.


----------



## Tigran (Jul 30, 2013)

Yada... yada... yada... Wii U dead...

http://www.nintendolife.com/news/2013/07/wii_u_finally_hits_one_million_sales_in_japan

Yada yada yada.. FUCK YOU NITENDO! SONY IS BETTER! BECAUSE UHHHHHHH SONY!

Yet... you didn't see places dropping the PS3... Or.. Even still.. the Vita.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jul 30, 2013)

VMM said:


> Most of these people are trolling/joking saying WiiU is a last-gen console because it's weaker than PS4 and X1.
> You're taking people way too seriously, just chill out


nobody trolls on the Temp


----------



## VMM (Jul 30, 2013)

NahuelDS said:


> nobody trolls on the Temp


 
ok, I get the joke, now turn the sarcasm off


----------



## Gahars (Jul 30, 2013)

Tigran said:


> Yada... yada... yada... Wii U dead...
> 
> http://www.nintendolife.com/news/2013/07/wii_u_finally_hits_one_million_sales_in_japan
> 
> ...


 

Considering the following...

A) The games industry is constantly expanding. The audience for games increases significantly from generation to generation, so sales comparisons are useless unless you factor that context in. Sales that might have passable (or, at least, survivable) 7 or 12 years ago are going to look very different in today's market.
B) Sales in Japan are irrelevant to retailers in the UK. Japanese sales don't change the fact that they can't move enough U-nits to justify stocking the system.
C) Plenty of places are no longer stocking the Vita, this fact was even discussed. Shit, in Australia, some retailers were refusing to stock the thing before it even launched. If you're going to cry about "Sony bias" or some other nonsense, you might want to do your research first.
D) Trying to play the "Nintendo is the underdog!"/"It's a Sony conspiracy!" card is just plain laughable. If this was the Olympics, you'd be taking Gold for mental gymnastics.

The cheap scapegoats are fun, sure, but deluding yourself here isn't going to get you anywhere.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jul 30, 2013)

VMM said:


> It's no surprise it has a weaker performance on multiplats since it's CPU is underclocked and developers are still not used to it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Except only Arkham City was the only one that suffered, and like I said, that was made by a different team. You really think Rocksteady would have let the game run like that? No.

Square Enix hasn't dropped the boat, they haven't announced anything other than Deus Ex. Rockstar hasn't announced anything for PS4/X1. And Konami... only good game they make is what, Metal Gear Solid?

Also... Kotaku. WiiU. Last Year. Not reading.


----------



## VMM (Jul 30, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Except only Arkham City was the only one that suffered, and like I said, that was made by a different team.



Mass  Effect did too.



ShadowSoldier said:


> Square Enix hasn't dropped the boat, they haven't announced anything other than Deus Ex.


 
Kingdom Hearts 3 and Final Fantasy XV



ShadowSoldier said:


> Rockstar hasn't announced anything for PS4/X1.


 
But they announced GTA V for PS3, X360 but not for WiiU.



ShadowSoldier said:


> And Konami... only good game they make is what, Metal Gear Solid?


 

Which is coming for PS4 and Xbox One but isn't for WiiU


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jul 30, 2013)

Mass Effect was perfectly fine. Shit, this is one thing I hate about a lot of members on this site. You will stretch the line so damn thing just so you can find the smallest thing to prove your point. We're done here.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jul 30, 2013)

The problem with Mass Effect 3 wasn't the game itself. It was the fact that EA tried to sell it at full price "while" selling the trilogy on PS3/360 for the same damn price.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jul 30, 2013)

DiscostewSM said:


> The problem with Mass Effect 3 wasn't the game itself. It was the fact that EA tried to sell it at full price "while" selling the trilogy on PS3/360 for the same damn price.


 80 dollars at Wal-Mart here


----------



## Gahars (Jul 30, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Mass Effect was perfectly fine. Shit, this is one thing I hate about a lot of members on this site. You will stretch the line so damn thing just so you can find the smallest thing to prove your point. We're done here.


 

A lot of Wii U owners have noticed the technical wonks with the port (frame rate, animation, etc.), though. It's not just a few people trying to peg down the Wii U version or whatever; they're widely reported issues. Just because you didn't notice or have a problem with it doesn't mean the problem didn't exist at all.

Besides, what's the big deal? Shoddy ports early in a console's lifespan are nothing new; it's practically a universal constant.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jul 30, 2013)

Gahars said:


> A lot of Wii U owners have noticed the technical wonks with the port (frame rate, animation, etc.), though. It's not just a few people trying to peg down the Wii U version or whatever; they're widely reported issues. Just because you didn't notice or have a problem with it doesn't mean the problem didn't exist at all.
> 
> Besides, what's the big deal? Shoddy ports early in a console's lifespan are nothing new; it's practically a universal constant.


 
I'm not saying it's a problem. Hell, I have the game on PS3, there's still bugs/glitches. To say that they're basically garbage on WiiU is dumb, when the game is still perfectly playable just fine.


----------



## Lastly (Jul 30, 2013)

Some pictures are worth a thousand words... well except this one literally has them...


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 30, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> I'm not saying it's a problem. Hell, I have the game on PS3, there's still bugs/glitches. To say that they're basically garbage on WiiU is dumb, when the game is still perfectly playable just fine.


I think in the long run, the point that someone attempted to make but failed to deliver was that even though the Wii U is getting third party content, it's getting very little _exclusive_ third party content. Multi-plats don't move systems. They may aid in influencing a purchasing decision once exclusives are factored in, but on their own, they're just convenient so that you can enjoy the game despite your platform choice. The Wii U is currently suffering what the Gamecube and Wii suffered: third parties don't really give a damn. They'll release content here or there, but in the long run, they _know_ they can't compete with Nintendo's first party titles in terms of sales. At this point, apparently that means potentially not even breaking even on development costs. That's bad. Nintendo has shut out third party developers by trying to stand on their own two feet back during the days of lost third parties in the N64 era.

And before it comes up, no, fuck no, Nintendo's first party titles won't make the next Wii. They'll keep the Wii U afloat, but they won't make the Wii U a successful console. They're good games, sure, and they end up being system sellers because they're generally some of the only worthwhile games on a Nintendo system. They are no longer big system sellers though. It should be stated once more, since it could come up, that the Wii appealed to a crowd that, at the time, had few alternatives for casual gaming. That was fixed with the smart phone invasion. Phones have captured the casual market. It's something Nintendo no longer has access to. That's hurting them in other ways with the Wii U, since the Wii U seems to be having an identity crisis based on Nintendo's advertising. One day it's geared towards "hardcore gamers", the next, it's a family console meant for casual fun. Nintendo has no idea what the hell they're doing with it anymore and have basically fallen to "wait, wait, the series you've known and loved for over two decades are coming.....in 2014!" Not exactly inspiring.

This holiday season really is do or die for the Wii U. With the PS4 and the One hitting the market, Nintendo's safety window has disappeared. If the PS4 and One are a hit, the Wii U will have a lot to worry about. At best, it should be hoping for a sixth gen situation where its sales ultimately don't live up to expectations, but are decent enough to give the console game another go.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jul 30, 2013)

Nathan Drake said:


> I think in the long run, the point that someone attempted to make but failed to deliver was that even though the Wii U is getting third party content, it's getting very little _exclusive_ third party content. Multi-plats don't move systems. They may aid in influencing a purchasing decision once exclusives are factored in, but on their own, they're just convenient so that you can enjoy the game despite your platform choice. The Wii U is currently suffering what the Gamecube and Wii suffered: third parties don't really give a damn. They'll release content here or there, but in the long run, they _know_ they can't compete with Nintendo's first party titles in terms of sales. At this point, apparently that means potentially not even breaking even on development costs. That's bad. Nintendo has shut out third party developers by trying to stand on their own two feet back during the days of lost third parties in the N64 era.
> 
> And before it comes up, no, fuck no, Nintendo's first party titles won't make the next Wii. They'll keep the Wii U afloat, but they won't make the Wii U a successful console. They're good games, sure, and they end up being system sellers because they're generally some of the only worthwhile games on a Nintendo system. They are no longer big system sellers though. It should be stated once more, since it could come up, that the Wii appealed to a crowd that, at the time, had few alternatives for casual gaming. That was fixed with the smart phone invasion. Phones have captured the casual market. It's something Nintendo no longer has access to. That's hurting them in other ways with the Wii U, since the Wii U seems to be having an identity crisis based on Nintendo's advertising. One day it's geared towards "hardcore gamers", the next, it's a family console meant for casual fun. Nintendo has no idea what the hell they're doing with it anymore and have basically fallen to "wait, wait, the series you've known and loved for over two decades are coming.....in 2014!" Not exactly inspiring.
> 
> This holiday season really is do or die for the Wii U. With the PS4 and the One hitting the market, Nintendo's safety window has disappeared. If the PS4 and One are a hit, the Wii U will have a lot to worry about. At best, it should be hoping for a sixth gen situation where its sales ultimately don't live up to expectations, but are decent enough to give the console game another go.


 
Nothing will be as successful as the Wii was. The PS3/ 360 weren't, the PS4/X1 won't either. It was a one hit wonder. Nintendo's going to be fine. The WiiU too.

But one thing I never understood, is why developers say "we can't compete with Nintendo's games". That's fucking stupid. That's either meaning that A, Nintendos games are system sellers, or B the developers just don't try and compete with it. Look at the Wii. Look at the quality of the games on that from third party. Nobody tried. They thought "well shit, it's little kids, this is good enough. Oh Madden? Yeah we'll dumb that down too."

The way I see it, the world is in the middle of a reboot. The economy sucks everywhere. The WiiU doesn't sell? How the fuck is 500 dollar machine going to sell? PS3 sure as hell wasn't able to sell at that price.


----------



## relminator (Jul 30, 2013)

What happens if all three consoles actually flop?


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Jul 30, 2013)

I also believe that I'm an expert video games market analyst regardless of having no experience or education in the field.
This thread is perfect for me then.


----------



## Gahars (Jul 30, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Look at the Wii. Look at the quality of the games on that from third party. Nobody tried.


 
But that's wrong. A lot of third party developers put in shitload of effort, producing titles No More Heroes, House of the Dead Overkill, Red Steel 2, and Mad World... all of which seriously struggled to sell.

Seeing those results, you can't really blame the publishers for putting their time and resources elsewhere.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jul 30, 2013)

Gahars said:


> But that's wrong. A lot of third party developers put in shitload of effort, producing titles No More Heroes, House of the Dead Overkill, Red Steel 2, and Mad World... all of which seriously struggled to sell.
> 
> Seeing those results, you can't really blame the publishers for putting their time and resources elsewhere.


 
No More Heroes was seriously flawed and repetitive. House of the Dead was alright, never tried Red Steel 2 or Mad World. But at the same time, one could argue that those games and ones now (like Wonderful 101) would suffer because Nintendo has a serious lack of advertising. If Hideki Kamiya of Platinum Games complained that Wonderful101 isn't being advertised enough.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jul 30, 2013)

I will agree with the lack of advertising aspect... I don't watch TV that often, but I have NEVER seen a SINGLE advert for the WiiU since its release.  Working the electronics department in a big box retailer, you have no idea how many people STILL ask me why this new controller for the Wii is $350. Every fucking time I have to explain it...


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 30, 2013)

relminator said:


> What happens if all three consoles actually flop?


The thing is, all three consoles actually can't flop. A lot of people will buy whatever console is most appealing. Even if all three suck, it's the one that sucks the least that will ultimately be successful. Game console purchases have pretty much been dumbed down to brand loyalty anyways. As long as Sony, Microsoft, and Nintendo make consoles, there will be people by the millions that will purchase them for no other reason than it has that company's name on it.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jul 30, 2013)

Sicklyboy said:


> I will agree with the lack of advertising aspect... I don't watch TV that often, but I have NEVER seen a SINGLE advert for the WiiU since its release. Working the electronics department in a big box retailer, you have no idea how many people STILL ask me why this new controller for the Wii is $350. Every fucking time I have to explain it...


 
Kyle Bosman on GameTrailers actually has a pretty good theory... we do the advertising for Nintendo. Through message boards, telling friends and all that stuff, we're doing the advertising for them. It's weird, but it actually made sense, let me find the clip:

http://www.gametrailers.com/videos/5l92p0/the-final-bosman-the-wii-u-is--in-fact--next-gen

Around the 3:19 mark.


----------



## Maxternal (Jul 30, 2013)

Wait, did I read "supermarket"?
I've never been to the UK but this makes the headline sound like the U.S. equivalent of "Walmart Neighborhood Market stopped selling Wii U's" which would be to me a surprise that they're being sold there at all.

On the other hand, here a Walmart Supercenter wouldn't even be selling them at all yet. Piracy is so rampant that there's not too much demand for retail games and a console that you can't get to run pirated copies. 
I remember there was a whole isle in Walmart in the U.S. for video games whereas here there's two display cabinets. You can mostly only get a Wii U in specialty gaming shops and even there at double the U.S. price because of import taxes and middlemen (triple when it was released last holiday season) ... but I'm wandering off topic now.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jul 30, 2013)

Who the fuck buys a gaming system in a supermarket? I heard they don't even sell the 3DS though despite the fact that it's selling well.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 30, 2013)

DSGamer64 said:


> Who the fuck buys a gaming system in a supermarket? I heard they don't even sell the 3DS though despite the fact that it's selling well.


A bit of research tells me that Asda, being owned by Walmart, is much like Walmart in the respect that it's basically a super store selling some of everything. Supermarket doesn't necessarily mean just food.


----------



## Metoroid0 (Jul 30, 2013)

WiiU is still expensive for me :/


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jul 30, 2013)

Nathan Drake said:


> The thing is, all three consoles actually can't flop. A lot of people will buy whatever console is most appealing. Even if all three suck, it's the one that sucks the least that will ultimately be successful. Game console purchases have pretty much been dumbed down to brand loyalty anyways. As long as Sony, Microsoft, and Nintendo make consoles, there will be people by the millions that will purchase them for no other reason than it has that company's name on it.


Not sure if this proves or disproves what you're saying, but the Wii sucked the most this gen and it was also the most successful...


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 30, 2013)

Nathan Drake said:


> The thing is, all three consoles actually can't flop.[reasonable line in logic]



I suppose at this point we have to ponder if flop, much like generation as it applies to consoles, has something of a fluid definition. It might not flop within itself but as part of the greater umbrella of entertainment toys it could be the equivalent of a dying road to head down. Beyond that there is also the possibility that rate of return on investment for development might not be enough for the companies and that is also a kind of flop.

On supermarkets. Once more it seems the differences between the American and UK languages and styles of business rear their heads. Suffice it to say this is a notable thing and furthermore http://your.asda.com/our-stores/buy-play-trade--pre-owned-games-now-at-more-than-200-asda-stores -- they are a big player in second hand games.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jul 30, 2013)

Nathan Drake said:


> A bit of research tells me that Asda, being owned by Walmart, is much like Walmart in the respect that it's basically a super store selling some of everything. Supermarket doesn't necessarily mean just food.


 
You have to consider the state of affairs in the UK high street at the moment. We have had many specialist retailers crash, loads of gamestation, game, blockbusters etc are gone, there are actually very few places left on the high street where you can walk into a physical shop and buy games now.

Asda is a super store yeah, you can buy pretty much everything there. They have their own clothing chain amongst other things that is very successful. When you walk into an average Asda it is massive, you can buy food, clothing, garden furniture, toys, electricals, their entertainment section is fucking massive so pulling wii u's from the shelves is actually a big deal. It will impact overall sales of the Wii U in the UK I am sure, especially if other super stores like tesco follow them. It is funny seeing a bunch of Americans trying to brush off the news in this thread like it isn't a big deal when they clearly have no idea what they are talking about.

Also the people discussing the power of gamecubes, ps2's, ps1's etc are completely off topic and talking irrelevant arse and need to shut up immediately.


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Jul 30, 2013)

Just thought I'd mention that Asda *are selling the Vita*, but are *not selling the 3DS*, regardless of it's popularity. This is quite clearly related to Asda having some kind of falling out with Nintendo.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 30, 2013)

wrettcaughn said:


> Personally, I'd prefer to pay $200 for an Xbox 360 or PS3 with an immense library of games than $300 for a WiiU with no gaems...
> 
> I wonder how much further Nintendo could drop the price of the WiiU if they did away with that packaged gimmick tablet controller...


A console still in its first year DOESN'T have anywhere near as many games as 7 and 8 year old ones?? YOU DON'T SAY!!


VMM said:


> No one buys the basic model.
> The deluxe model costs $350 which is just $50 cheaper than PS4.
> 
> I'm not saying it is expensive, but a price drop would be good for the system,
> ...


I see what you mean. I'm not saying that the price shouldn't be dropped, I'm just saying that it's far from overpriced (unless of course someone wants to argue that all consoles of the past generation were also overpriced).


----------



## emigre (Jul 30, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> A console still in its first year DOESN'T have anywhere near as many games as 7 and 8 year old ones?? YOU DON'T SAY!!
> 
> I see what you mean. I'm not saying that the price shouldn't be dropped, I'm just saying that it's far from overpriced (unless of course someone wants to argue that all consoles of the past generation were also overpriced).


 

It may not be overpriced but the price is unattractive.


----------



## Smuff (Jul 30, 2013)

Jaems said:


> That's because Wii U ain't got no games. Everyone got tired waiting for that killer app, Wii Fit U.


 
I think Ninty have been promoting "WiiFukU" over everything else


----------



## Maxternal (Jul 30, 2013)

Sicklyboy said:


> I will agree with the lack of advertising aspect... I don't watch TV that often, but I have NEVER seen a SINGLE advert for the WiiU since its release. Working the electronics department in a big box retailer, you have no idea how many people STILL ask me why this new controller for the Wii is $350. Every fucking time I have to explain it...


Yeah, looking at the Wii U, the U doesn't even look like a U, just a funny little blue box symbol. Truth be told, when I look at it, the first other thing that comes to mind is the box for the *Wii* _*Fit*_ with another colored logo after the "Wii" to represent the accessory.

*Wii* |*U*| just looks like the same old *Wii* but that Ninty just decided to stamp a new logo next to it ... or maybe people just assume it's a logo that's always been there and they've just never noticed it.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jul 30, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> A console still in its first year DOESN'T have anywhere near as many games as 7 and 8 year old ones?? YOU DON'T SAY!!



My point being that the only reason to invest $350 in a video game console with only a handful of games in it's library is to be able to say you have the latest thing...  I'd love to hear a legitimate reason as to why the WiiU is worth shelling out money for.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jul 30, 2013)

wrettcaughn said:


> My point being that the only reason to invest $350 in a video game console with only a handful of games in it's library is to be able to say you have the latest thing... I'd love to hear a legitimate reason as to why the WiiU is worth shelling out money for.


 
...There's no point because there's still not going to be a legitimate reason in your eyes. Derp.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 30, 2013)

wrettcaughn said:


> My point being that the only reason to invest $350 in a video game console with only a handful of games in it's library is to be able to say you have the latest thing...  I'd love to hear a legitimate reason as to why the WiiU is worth shelling out money for.


My point is that is that a lack of games compared to older systems is a problem with EVERY console in its early years. So why does it specifically apply to the Wii U in your eyes? I haven't bought a Wii U yet for the same reason I'll probably never buy any other console close to launch: I'm waiting for a decent library of games. To point fingers at the Wii U over this universal issue is just flat-out dishonest.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jul 30, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> My point is that is that a lack of games compared to older systems is a problem with EVERY console in its early years. So why does it specifically apply to the Wii U in your eyes? I haven't bought a Wii U yet for the same reason I'll probably never buy any other console close to launch: I'm waiting for a decent library of games. To point fingers at the Wii U over this universal issue is just flat-out dishonest.


 
Watchman, you got it all wrong. It's because it's Nintendo. That's why it applies! Derp.


----------



## xist (Jul 30, 2013)

And it seems that Canadian branches of Walmart are dropping the price of the Wii U basic to $199 this weekend


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Jul 30, 2013)

On the subject of an impending game crash like back in the 80's.... It is possible, there is a distinct lack of quality games and a huge glut of crap out there. Not saying there are no good games being released, it's just that they are coming out on so many different platforms and this is sort of diluting the market.

Difficult times could be ahead for all the console makers, the lack of Wii-U sales should be a signal to everyone... People can spout "It's too expensive" "It has no games!" all they want, but remember this.... The Xbox One and the PS4 are both going to be higher priced and have small launch libraries as well. Those are facts argue if you want but the facts will not change, expecting those systems to fly off the shelves is making a prediction I would be hesitant to bet on. (After the launch rush is over of course, I am speaking about sustained sales.) 

Maybe people are just happy with what they have or simply do not have the money to spend on expensive toys.


----------



## Skelletonike (Jul 30, 2013)

Well, I can understand why some shops would do that, in my country some stores did something similar with PS Vita's since even with price cuts and promotions no one was buying them, although Wii U's are still being sold right now, I guess after a while they'll probably do the same, unless games start coming.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Jul 30, 2013)

Skelletonike said:


> Well, I can understand why some shops would do that, in my country some stores did something similar with PS Vita's since even with price cuts and promotions no one was buying them, although Wii U's are still being sold right now, I guess after a while they'll probably do the same, unless games start coming.


 

Yeah in a down economy stores have to really make sure that item "X" is earning it's shelf space. Investors want maximum return...  Maybe kiosks would be a cool solution to that issue, less shelf space taken up... Maybe some mini BD press, like 500 blank disks 500 blank inserts, pay for your game, wait 5 minutes, out it pops when you pay for it. All nice and printed just like an official disk and box. In that way you could have like 4 3TB drives in the thing storing a large selection of games for the systems out now and it would be on demand.


----------



## Bobbybangin (Jul 30, 2013)

ASDA announced today that they will still be supporting the Wii U and it's games. You can order them online and pick them up in the store. They just will not be keeping them in stock at the moment. I'm sure once the first party titles are released and the Holidays roll around that it will change. In their official statement ASDA said:

*“Wii U will be available through every Asda store; customers are able to order it online and have it delivered to their home or their local store for free through our click and collect service. We continue to support Nintendo as a partner and we have recently extended the number of stores and the space we allocate within these stores to 3DS games and Nintendo’s 3DS games and 3DS-XL handheld consoles.”*
Source...
*http://wiiudaily.com/2013/07/asda-statement-on-wii-u/*


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 30, 2013)

So....they support Nintendo and the Wii U yet they will no longer keep the consoles in stock....seems legit.


----------



## xist (Jul 30, 2013)

Bobbybangin said:


> ...


 
This has already been covered...and it's just an embarrassment

http://direct.asda.com/Nintendo-Wii-U/370204,default,sc.html

Somehow I don't see the selection driving too many Wii U sales.


----------



## Bobbybangin (Jul 30, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> So....they support Nintendo and the Wii U yet they will no longer keep the consoles in stock....seems legit.



Ironically enough, ASDA still supports and sells the struggling PS Vita in stores, as well as EA continues to commit themselves to the struggling unit despite low sales, which is contrary to past public statements EA has made regarding requirements a platform must achieve to maintain their support.



xist said:


> This has already been covered...and it's just an embarassment
> 
> http://direct.asda.com/Nintendo-Wii-U/370204,default,sc.html
> 
> Somehow I don't see the selection driving too many Wii U sales.


I think if Pikmin 3 can boost sales the way it already has, then it's just a sign of things to come when the bigger first party titles are released. Hard to understand how you can't see that.


----------



## xist (Jul 30, 2013)

Bobbybangin said:


> I think if Pikmin 3 can boost sales the way it already has, then it's just a sign of things to come when the bigger first party titles are released. Hard to understand how you can't see that.


 
There are no figures on sales for Pikmin 3 so please can you provide the sales figures you're referring to.

Furthermore it's only achieved a number 2 position in game drought season and this is only the first week of data. It's highly likely that this is a blip and similarly to Japan Pikmin 3 will shuffle out of the charts after this initial showing. We need subsequent weeks of charting to prove anything.

As I see it the problem the Wii U has (aside from no gaems) isn't Nintendo, nor the naming...it's the game pad (yes that again). It's incredibly difficult to get behind the idea as it's really hard to be inventive about what it's future may hold. With the Wii everyone was imagining lightsabers, swords, golf clubs, wands, rts controls etc....it took no effort to be inventive about the potential. With the Wii U it's hard to see how it can be properly implemented (and it can't be used like the DS as the fields of view are radically different), and developers appear to be struggling too. Nintendo needs to really hammer home why the tablet is an asset for gaming with new and inventive uses...a car horn isn't cutting it.


----------



## Bobbybangin (Jul 31, 2013)

xist said:


> There are no figures on sales for Pikmin 3 so please can you provide the sales figures you're referring to.



Yes, here is your link referring to numbers as you requested. 

http://wiiudaily.com/2013/07/pikmin-3-japanese-sales/

As you can see, it's after only two days of sales, with figures expected to rise for both hardware and software when final numbers are released. And that's just for the Japanese market. Then there's the number 2 spot in the UK you alluded to that they have achieved in their debut there. One can only expect numbers to rise when it's released in the US as well. As I said, I don't see how that wouldn't be a sign of things to come when bigger 1st party titles are released.


----------



## xist (Jul 31, 2013)

Bobbybangin said:


> Yes, here is your link referring to numbers as you requested.
> 
> http://wiiudaily.com/2013/07/pikmin-3-japanese-sales/
> 
> As you can see, it's after only two days of sales, with figures expected to rise for both hardware and software when final numbers are released. And that's just for the Japanese market. Then there's the number 2 spot in the UK you alluded to that they have achieved in their debut there. One can only expect numbers to rise when it's released in the US as well. As I said, I don't see how that wouldn't be a sign of things to come when bigger 1st party titles are released.


 
facepalm.jpg

We're talking about UK retailers and UK sales....Japanese numbers are hardly relevant apart from to prove a weekly trend. And if the trend seen in Japan is mirrored in the UK (Pikmin 3 failing to shift even a third of it's week 1 sales in week 2...an incredibly sharp sales dip) then things aren't looking great especially if the rumoured sales figures for the UK charts are accurate.

Nintendo isn't that popular in the UK compared to other markets because we've traditionally been given short shrift. That combined with the difficulty grasping the Wii U's concept means that support is lukewarm.


----------



## Bobbybangin (Jul 31, 2013)

xist said:


> facepalm.jpg
> 
> We're talking about UK retailers and UK sales....Japanese numbers are hardly relevant apart from to prove a weekly trend. And if the trend seen in Japan is mirrored in the UK (Pikmin 3 failing to shift even a third of it's week 1 sales in week 2...an incredibly sharp sales dip) then things aren't looking great especially if the rumoured sales figures for the UK charts are accurate.
> 
> Nintendo isn't that popular in the UK compared to other markets because we've traditionally been given short shrift. That combined with the difficulty grasping the Wii U's concept means that support is lukewarm.



Facepalm? I only did what you asked. I don't see how overall sales don't matter when it comes to the success of the system. The sales for the Wii U reached 1 million in Japan faster than the PS3 and Vita combined. Here's the link for that too http://www.nintendolife.com/news/2013/07/wii_u_finally_hits_one_million_sales_in_japan

You also quoted me and told me that the fact that ASDA is going to continue supporting the Wii U has already been covered...I can't find anything in this thread addressing that prior. Then you gave me an offsite link. I guess everybody is supposed to see that? I'm immediately regretting posting anything that seems remotely positive in your anti-Nintendo thread. I can see you're going to fight this doom and gloom article tooth and nail.


----------



## Gahars (Jul 31, 2013)

Bobbybangin said:


> You also quoted me and told me that the fact that ASDA is going to continue supporting the Wii U has already been covered...I can't find anything in this thread addressing that prior.


 
Did you not read the first post?



xist said:


> Sounds ok if they're still being stocked online? A quick check reveals just four Wii U titles available via Asda direct (Fifa 13, Rabbids Land, Sports Connection and Your Shape Fitness Evolved 2013), although Asda do confirm they'll restock titles on demand/merit.


----------



## Bobbybangin (Jul 31, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Did you not read the first post?


 
Uh-oh...here comes the cavalry.

Yes, I did read it. And I just read it again. It doesn't say you can still purchase/obtain Wii U units in store by ordering them online. At best it looks like he's questioning if you can order them with the *"Sounds ok if they're still being stocked online?" *But I would like to thank you once again for your fine forensic analysis. What I provided was a definitive statement about ASDA's claiming the full support of the system rather than the former. Like I said, I knew I would regret doing this here.


----------



## xist (Jul 31, 2013)

Bobbybangin said:


> I'm immediately regretting posting anything that seems remotely positive in your anti-Nintendo thread. I can see you're going to fight this doom and gloom article tooth and nail.


 
First post -
"Asda continues to offer customers a selection of Wii U games and accessories through Asda Direct, but these ranges are currently not on offer in Asda shops."

Post #39 - direct mention of Asda direct's online Wii U range.

The offsite link is a direct link to the support you claim Asda still provides. It's not that great...

The UK and Japanese markets are incomparable...one look at the Xbox 360 illustrates that. The fact that a store like Asda drops the Wii U is significant irrespective of sales in Japan.

It's not doom and gloom,  or anti Nintendo (see the tail end of my post above #107) it's trying to maintain a realistic outlook and the WiiU defence force does the console little favours. Supposing Pikmin 3 drops rapidly down the charts next week (in the UK), and with the ability to get a Wii U somewhat restricted things aren't looking rosey no matter your spin. The Xbone and PS4 around the corner further impacts that future.



Bobbybangin said:


> What I provided was a definitive statement about ASDA's claiming the full support of the system rather than the former. Like I said, I knew I would regret doing this here.


 
GO TO THE LINK I POSTED TO SEE ASDA'S FULL SUPPORT! Four games maketh not a full catalogue.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 31, 2013)

Bobbybangin said:


> Uh-oh...here comes the cavalry.
> 
> Yes, I did read it. And I just read it again. He doesn't say you can still purchas/obtain Wii U units in store by ordering them online. At best it looks like he's questioning if you can order them with the *"Sounds ok if they're still being stocked online?" *But I would like to thank you once again for your fine forensic analysis. What I provided was a definitive statement about ASDA's claiming the full support of the system rather than the former. Like I said, I knew I would regret doing this here.


I can't even tell what your argument is. Is your argument that you glossed over the thread, missed details, and now are defending that the information that was there wasn't there as well as it could be? I mean, really? Either way, we already knew the information. If your big revelation was "well they have in-store pickup", well, welcome to modern day shopping. Quit acting like everybody is attacking you because people mentioned that you brought up irrelevant information, and things that had already been said.


----------



## Bobbybangin (Jul 31, 2013)

Nathan Drake said:


> I can't even tell what your argument is. Is your argument that you glossed over the thread, missed details, and now are defending that the information that was there wasn't there as well as it could be? I mean, really? Either way, we already knew the information. If your big revelation was "well they have in-store pickup", well, welcome to modern day shopping. Quit acting like everybody is attacking you because people mentioned that you brought up irrelevant information, and things that had already been said.



Lol...irrelevant information? As pertaining to this thread? Please point out what I missed. Okay? Thanks. Oh, and thanks for deciding what everybody knew. I guess judging by the likes on my post that they all knew that as well.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 31, 2013)

I just love how everyone's seeing eye to eye about these issues and how everyone seems to be agreeable


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 31, 2013)

Bobbybangin said:


> Lol...irrelevant information? As pertaining to this thread? Please point out what I missed. Okay? Thanks. Oh, and thanks for deciding what everybody knew. I guess judging by the likes on my post that they all knew that as well.


Irrelevant: Sales in Japan when talking UK sales.
Information we already knew: Wii U stuff would be on Asda's online shop. That was both mentioned and discussed prior to your post.

This really isn't difficult to understand.


----------



## Bobbybangin (Jul 31, 2013)

Nathan Drake said:


> This really isn't difficult to understand.


 
You've got me fooled. This looks like arguing just for the sake of arguing. I've made valid points. I'm standing by them. Might as well just agree to disagree. Anyways, the post I made referred to a statement that was made for clarification by ASDA _today_. Now I'm expected to believe that it was included in the OP _a day_ before it even happened? In questionable detail, at best, no less. And _I'm _the one who's lost here? Hilarious.


----------



## heartgold (Jul 31, 2013)

xist said:


> facepalm.jpg
> 
> We're talking about UK retailers and UK sales....Japanese numbers are hardly relevant apart from to prove a weekly trend. And if the trend seen in Japan is mirrored in the UK (Pikmin 3 failing to shift even a third of it's week 1 sales in week 2...an incredibly sharp sales dip) then things aren't looking great especially if the rumoured sales figures for the UK charts are accurate.
> 
> *Nintendo* isn't that popular in the UK compared to other markets because we've traditionally been given short shrift. That combined with the difficulty grasping the Wii U's concept means that support is lukewarm.


 
3DS software market has really improved since Luigi Mansion 2 hit in the UK, a number of titles are having an impressive run such as Luigi Mansions, fire emblem, lego city, animal crossing and the Mario dream team bros charting decently. Previous old titles are still charting such as mario kart 7 and NSMB2.

Wii U isn't popular in the UK. But 3DS software is starting to sell and chart well for the past three months. Previously it was kinda dead.

As of the Wii U situation, I couldn't care less. 3DS is doing wonders for me.


----------



## xist (Jul 31, 2013)

heartgold said:


> Previously it was kinda dead.


 
The whole Nintendo popularity in the UK I was referencing was really in historic terms...certainly taking the Wii and DS into account it'd be hard to back up the point but the real Nintendo love-in occurred well before that. We don't have the nostalgia of the US or Japan as during those special SNES and NES years we were all but ignored, whereas Sega and home computers took over in peoples' households.

The point I was trying to make was that we have less of the "Nintendo will still make it!" belief compared to other places.

Plus it's telling that Pikmin 3 is being used as a positive point when it's rapid sales decline is slightly concerning.


----------



## heartgold (Jul 31, 2013)

xist said:


> The whole Nintendo popularity in the UK I was referencing was really in historic terms...certainly taking the Wii and DS into account it'd be hard to back up the point but the real Nintendo love-in occurred well before that. We don't have the nostalgia of the US or Japan as during those special SNES and NES years we were all but ignored, whereas Sega and home computers took over in peoples' households.
> 
> The point I was trying to make was that we have less of the "Nintendo will still make it!" belief compared to other places.
> 
> Plus it's telling that Pikmin 3 is being used as a positive point when it's rapid sales decline is slightly concerning.


 
Maybe from the console side.

GB/C and GBadvance were really popular in the UK. 3DS software sales is starting to do well. Pokemon could really add to that.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jul 31, 2013)

xist said:


> There are no figures on sales for Pikmin 3 so please can you provide the sales figures you're referring to.
> 
> Furthermore it's only achieved a number 2 position in game drought season and this is only the first week of data. It's highly likely that this is a blip and similarly to Japan Pikmin 3 will shuffle out of the charts after this initial showing. We need subsequent weeks of charting to prove anything.
> 
> As I see it the problem the Wii U has (aside from no gaems) isn't Nintendo, nor the naming...it's the game pad (yes that again). It's incredibly difficult to get behind the idea as it's really hard to be inventive about what it's future may hold. With the Wii everyone was imagining lightsabers, swords, golf clubs, wands, rts controls etc....it took no effort to be inventive about the potential. With the Wii U it's hard to see how it can be properly implemented (and it can't be used like the DS as the fields of view are radically different), and developers appear to be struggling too. Nintendo needs to really hammer home why the tablet is an asset for gaming with new and inventive uses...a car horn isn't cutting it.


 
Are you crazy? Developers aren't struggling for ideas for the GamePad. Go back and watch E3. Every single person had an idea on how to use a tablet device for their games. At first yeah, but when Sony and Microsoft announced their shit, every developer had an idea. They were just being fucking stupid and lazy when it was just WiiU.

Also, there's no drought of games this month. There's a ton of big titles being released, moreso than there usually is. So yeah, Pikmin 3 selling a bunch and pushing consoles and reaching number 2, it's pretty substantial.


----------



## xist (Jul 31, 2013)

heartgold said:


> Maybe from the console side.
> 
> GB/C and GBadvance were really popular in the UK. 3DS software sales is starting to do well. Pokemon could really add to that.


 
Undoubtedly you're right that the 3DS will be ok in the UK...it won't do what the DS did as opposing markets in the mobile gaming world have taken off since then, but unlike the Wii U it's looking like there's a place for it now.

But the 3DS has an easily understandable concept even if it's not really that great...that understandable hook is something consumers need to have explained in the case of the Wii U, even this far into it's life cycle. I'd guess that the tablet just confuses some people thinking about a console purchase.



ShadowSoldier said:


> Are you crazy? Developers aren't struggling for ideas for the GamePad.
> 
> Also, there's no drought of games this month. There's a ton of big titles being released, moreso than there usually is. So yeah, Pikmin 3 selling a bunch and pushing consoles and reaching number 2, it's pretty substantial.


 
What console selling ideas are there (which are actually on the horizon as solid game releases) that i may have missed?

As for a ton of big releases -
http://www.chart-track.co.uk/index.jsp?c=p/software/uk/latest/index_test.jsp&ct=110032

There's a distinct lack of new entries in that chart...

Edit - you know what...this is totally straying from the point of the topic and i have no wish to go down this route. Suffice to say the UK doesn't have the same hearts and minds loyalty to Nintendo consoles that elsewhere has, and the loss of a major retailer's support is bad news. Furthermore if Pikmin 3 drops out of the charts rapidly (it may well keep selling well, who knows?) that's not great news no matter what it's initial ranking.


----------



## heartgold (Jul 31, 2013)

xist said:


> Undoubtedly you're right that the 3DS will be ok in the UK...it won't do what the DS did as opposing markets in the mobile gaming world have taken off since then, but unlike the Wii U it's looking like there's a place for it now.
> 
> But the 3DS has an easily understandable concept even if it's not really that great...that understandable hook is something consumers need to have explained in the case of the Wii U, even this far into it's life cycle. I'd guess that the tablet just confuses some people thinking about a console purchase.


 
Wii U is a lost cause. It certainly won't sell well. An average consumer wouldn't even know what the difference between Wii and Wii U is. Probably just a tablet add on.

3DS will do ok despite all the tablet gaming, but DS was on a another level. You won't see that again. It was dual screen with touchscreen gaming that noone experienced before and no huge demand for smartphones and tablets.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jul 31, 2013)

heartgold said:


> Wii U is a lost cause. It certainly won't sell well. An average consumer wouldn't even know what the difference between Wii and Wii U is. Probably just a tablet add on.
> 
> 3DS will do ok despite all the tablet gaming, but DS was on a another level. You won't see that again. It was dual screen with touchscreen gaming that noone experienced before and no huge demand for smartphones and tablets.


 
So Xbox One is a lost cause. Average consumer wouldn't even know what the difference between Xbox One and the first Xbox is. Probably just a hardware revision.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 31, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> So Xbox One is a lost cause. Average consumer wouldn't even know what the difference between Xbox One and the first Xbox is. Probably just a hardware revision.


lolno. Unless I really missed something, a primary title strategy for first party 360 games was not "Xbox Sports", "Xbox Fitness", "Xbox Sports Resort", "Xbox etc.". As well, Xbox is used only for consoles, so consumers will easily understand that if there's a new Xbox something on the market, it's a brand new system. I mean, c'mon. It's absolutely undeniable that the name of the Wii U has most of the userbase of the original Wii very confused, as they are casual gamers. They aren't intensely following the release of new consoles like we are. Several years conditioned them to believe that "Wii 'X'" was either a new peripheral, or a new game. The average consumer does not see "Wii U" and think "new console!"

It really doesn't help that Nintendo has put the focus on the tablet controller so hard that people on this very forum who work at an electronics retailer have complained about having to explain over and over that the Wii U is, in fact, not just a $300 tablet add-on to the Wii.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jul 31, 2013)

Nathan Drake said:


> lolno. Unless I really missed something, a primary title strategy for first party 360 games was not "Xbox Sports", "Xbox Fitness", "Xbox Sports Resort", "Xbox etc.". As well, Xbox is used only for consoles, so consumers will easily understand that if there's a new Xbox something on the market, it's a brand new system. I mean, c'mon. It's absolutely undeniable that the name of the Wii U has most of the userbase of the original Wii very confused, as they are casual gamers. They aren't intensely following the release of new consoles like we are. Several years conditioned them to believe that "Wii 'X'" was either a new peripheral, or a new game. The average consumer does not see "Wii U" and think "new console!"
> 
> It really doesn't help that Nintendo has put the focus on the tablet controller so hard that people on this very forum who work at an electronics retailer have complained about having to explain over and over that the Wii U is, in fact, not just a $300 tablet add-on to the Wii.


 
See that's why it's hard to take this forum seriously.

Wii > WiiU = Very confusing! HO NOES!

Xbox 1 (for people who called it that when they owned their 360) > Xbox 360 > Xbox One = Not confusing at all, everybody will be able to tell the difference!

Give me a break -__-


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 31, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> See that's why it's hard to take this forum seriously.
> 
> Wii > WiiU = Very confusing! HO NOES!
> 
> ...


The thing is, Microsoft has made it one hell of a point to market the console itself as a brand spankin' new device. Is it a stupid name? Sure (even if it does technically make sense). Has Microsoft made it a point to really explain what the console itself is, and what the console itself offers? Of course. Will some people be confused? Probably. Will near the entire install base of the 360 be confused? No. Not even close.

Like I said, it helps that the Xbox name is used only for consoles. It alleviates some of the potential confusion right off the bat.

You won't find me arguing that Sony has the best naming scheme though. Simply bumping up the number is very clear, easy, and saves time on trying to be creative.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jul 31, 2013)

Nathan Drake said:


> The thing is, Microsoft has made it one hell of a point to market the console itself as a brand spankin' new device. Is it a stupid name? Sure (even if it does technically make sense). Has Microsoft made it a point to really explain what the console itself is, and what the console itself offers? Of course. Will some people be confused? Probably. Will near the entire install base of the 360 be confused? No. Not even close.
> 
> Like I said, it helps that the Xbox name is used only for consoles. It alleviates some of the potential confusion right off the bat.
> 
> You won't find me arguing that Sony has the best naming scheme though. Simply bumping up the number is very clear, easy, and saves time on trying to be creative.


 
And what's stopping Nintendo from marketing it as a new console exactly? Nothing. They can easily rectify the problem. Oh well. This is going no where.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jul 31, 2013)

xist said:


> But the 3DS has an easily understandable concept even if it's not really that great...that understandable hook is something consumers need to have explained in the case of the Wii U, even this far into it's life cycle. I'd guess that the tablet just confuses some people thinking about a console purchase.



And without a doubt the tablet confuses devs.  I mean, what the hell are they supposed to do with the thing?  It's basically an inventory/map peripheral...


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jul 31, 2013)

wrettcaughn said:


> And without a doubt the tablet confuses devs. I mean, what the hell are they supposed to do with the thing? It's basically an inventory/map peripheral...


 
Watch Dogs says Hi.


----------



## SickPuppy (Jul 31, 2013)

Fuck Walmart, I have a strong hate for Walmart and would not shop there.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 31, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> And what's stopping Nintendo from marketing it as a new console exactly? Nothing. They can easily rectify the problem. Oh well. This is going no where.


 

It hasn't gone anywhere since the first post in this thread was made


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 31, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> And what's stopping Nintendo from marketing it as a new console exactly? Nothing. They can easily rectify the problem. Oh well. This is going no where.


They've tried, sort of, and they've failed with each half-assed attempt. One has to wonder if Nintendo even views the name thing as a problem, or if they're not aware that one of the primary issues in marketing the console lies there. They may as well make it so every vendor that sells the Wii U has to put up a big sign, from Nintendo themselves that explicitly states:
"The Wii U is not a Wii accessory, it's not just a tablet add on. It is a brand new console from Nintendo for the next generation of gaming."

Sure, some people would still miss it and ask questions, but I swear, Nintendo is taking every route that goes as far around the obvious solution as possible for whatever sure to be terrible reason.


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 31, 2013)

Nathan Drake said:


> It really doesn't help that Nintendo has put the focus on the tablet controller so hard that people on this very forum who work at an electronics retailer have complained about having to explain over and over that the Wii U is, in fact, not just a $300 tablet add-on to the Wii.


This is where I come In (and maybe sicklyboy)
I work at target, and I sometimes to electronic shifts. 
I CANNOT tell you How many times I've been approached at the desk with people saying, "I wanna buy that new wii u tablet thing for my wii!"
I have to explain over and Over and OVER that its an actual brand new console, which people seriously have a hard time believing because of the damn name. 

All those demo units don't help either. Typically the console is hidden and only the gamepad is shown, so people tend to think that the Gamepad is a sole entity. 

However, to be fair, these are also most of the same people that believe 3DS games are for DS :/


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jul 31, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Watch Dogs says Hi.


Thank you for illustrating my previous point by mentioning a game that isn't set for release until the console has been out for a year.

With regard to the Wii U version of Watch Dogs, are mini-games and maps really worth investing in the least "future-proof" of the next-gen consoles?  Especially considering the PS4 version has more actual game content?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jul 31, 2013)

wrettcaughn said:


> Thank you for illustrating my previous point by mentioning a game that isn't set for release until the console has been out for a year.
> 
> With regard to the Wii U version of Watch Dogs, are mini-games and maps really worth investing in the least "future-proof" of the next-gen consoles? Especially considering the PS4 version has more actual game content?


 
Told you there's no point in coming up with good points because you still discredit them.


----------



## Lestworth (Jul 31, 2013)

Wait wait wait. Since when did people get confused over the names of console, and to even say that Microsofts name of the new console has logic.

Xbox (Original, Xbox One) ----- Xbox 360 (Technically Xbox 1 (1 revolution), Xbox 2 ) ------ Xbox One ( Xbox 3, Xbox 720 (2), Xbone, Xbox180 )

Logic?

The wii u at least has uniqueness. Nintendo's piss poor marketing of the console causes the confusion. I saw maybe 3 commercials in the states promoting the console. When in the past 2months I've seen a multitude of commercials for the Ps4 / Xbox1. Nintendo shot themselves in the foot when they made the design look insanely similar to the original Wii, and the shitty marketing they had for the console world wide. They banked on its hardcore fanbase to spread the word, despite their firm stance with the internet at the moment.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jul 31, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> This is where I come In (and maybe sicklyboy)
> I work at target, and I sometimes to electronic shifts.
> I CANNOT tell you How many times I've been approached at the desk with people saying, "I wanna buy that new wii u tablet thing for my wii!"
> I have to explain over and Over and OVER that its an actual brand new console, which people seriously have a hard time believing because of the damn name.
> ...


 
I came back from my break and my friend who was covering toys handed off this lady who was buying a WiiU for her 7 year old son to me.

LUCKILY as her son wanted it so badly (though he was not present), she did know it was a new console, but I ended up having to go as far as opening the box and pulling half of it out just to explain to her what everything is and how everything connects; charger for this and that, this stand and that stand, this cable and that cable. Granted, I didn't mind that at all. Lol, she asked me to come home with her so I could set it up; she said I'll probably have it done in five seconds, where she'll be up till 11 trying to figure it out (it was ~8:45 pm at the time).

One of the few who actually knew (to a reasonable extent) what they were buying.



Lestworth said:


> [...]
> 
> Xbox (Original, Xbox One) ----- Xbox 360 (Technically Xbox 1 (1 revolution), Xbox 2 ) ------ Xbox One ( Xbox 3, Xbox 720 (2), Xbone, Xbox180 )
> 
> [...]


 
What the actual fuck are you doing?


----------



## LockeCole_101629 (Jul 31, 2013)

I bet you never get experience at retail
go on explain your logic to them.

this is the truth.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 31, 2013)

On tablets and E3.

I watched E3 again this year for reasons unknown and saw tablet things.... they were all largely pointless gimmicks and probably best summed up with the airstrike nonsense of the series formerly known to me as dead rising.
Now some of the menu controls looked nice but such things have always been quite nice (ah XBMC).

The best I saw happened prior to that and was Nintendo's efforts with some of the multiplayer stuff. Of course such things have happened for years with LAN multiplayer which kind of stems the cries of "groundbreaking".

It could happen but I have yet to see the evidence of it happening, doubly so at the "system seller" level.


----------



## xist (Jul 31, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Told you there's no point in coming up with good points because you still discredit them.


 
You've posted opposing comments in this topic but there's been no evidence of good points. Wii U's gamepad being used creatively and as a system draw....where have you supported the fact multiple dev's have some great ideas for it beyond the one comment "Watch Dogs says Hi". What about backing your claims about the UK chart position of Pikmin 3 and the opposition it faced from the "ton of big titles" that were also released that week?

There's hyperbole from both sides but it seems that the support comes primarily in the form of "Just you wait and see...".


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 31, 2013)

Lestworth said:


> Wait wait wait. Since when did people get confused over the names of console, and to even say that Microsofts name of the new console has logic.
> 
> Xbox (Original, Xbox One) ----- Xbox 360 (Technically Xbox 1 (1 revolution), Xbox 2 ) ------ Xbox One ( Xbox 3, Xbox 720 (2), Xbone, Xbox180 )
> 
> Logic?


There was the Xbox. This was just the Xbox. People just started calling it the Xbox 1 because most people forgot it existed and just started calling the 360 the Xbox. It lead to a need to distinguish differences. Then there was the Xbox 360 because fuck if I know. I've never seen a reason for that name that didn't sound like bullshit. Probably was drawn out of a hat or something. The Xbox One is an all-in-"one" entertainment device though, or at least, that's what Microsoft intends for it to be. The naming of the Xbox One has actually been explained multiple times on this forum.

I assure you, the Wii U is the biggest naming screw up, by far, and it's all because of how the Wii and first party Wii games and accessories were sold.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jul 31, 2013)

Nathan Drake said:


> There was the Xbox. This was just the Xbox. People just started calling it the Xbox 1 because most people forgot it existed and just started calling the 360 the Xbox. It lead to a need to distinguish differences. Then there was the Xbox 360 because fuck if I know. I've never seen a reason for that name that didn't sound like bullshit. Probably was drawn out of a hat or something. The Xbox One is an all-in-"one" entertainment device though, or at least, that's what Microsoft intends for it to be. The naming of the Xbox One has actually been explained multiple times on this forum.
> 
> I assure you, the Wii U is the biggest naming screw up, by far, and it's all because of how the Wii and first party Wii games and accessories were sold.


 
 Xbox One isn't an all in one


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 31, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Xbox One isn't an all in one


It's supposed to be an all-in-one entertainment device. I don't know if you watched the initial reveal for it, but they couldn't have pushed harder that the One is supposed to be the replacement for every device in your entertainment center. It's supposed to be the center and only piece.


----------



## xist (Jul 31, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Xbox One isn't an all in one


 
You better tell MS to cancel everything...
http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/news/Press/2013/May13/05-21XboxPR.aspx


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jul 31, 2013)

Nathan Drake said:


> It's supposed to be an all-in-one entertainment device. I don't know if you watched the initial release for it, but they couldn't have pushed harder that the One is supposed to be the replacement for every device in your entertainment center. It's supposed to be the center and only piece.


Right.. but it isn't. In order to use it's, let's not kid ourselves, its main feature... tv, you need to have the cable box screwed into it. It's no different than the WiiU really. At least the WiiU doesn't need anything screwed into it or a camera for its TV features to work, and I haven't experienced because I haven't taken the time to dick around with it, but the TVii feature I hear is really good too. The only thing I did use on it was browsing channels on my satellite and have everything show up on the gamepad and I just clicked the show.


----------



## Gahars (Jul 31, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Told you there's no point in coming up with good points because you still discredit them.


 

If they can be so easily discredited with simple arguments, are they really good points to begin with?


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jul 31, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Told you there's no point in coming up with good points because you still discredit them.


Are they really "good points" if they can be discredited?

This whole "things'll turn around! You'll see!" approach is just silly.  While it's still premature to call the Wii U a failure, things are not rosy by any means.  $350 is a lot of money.  I want to get my money's worth.  I'm not any early adopter of any tech for that exact reason.  After seeing this rough start, why would drop that much money on it?  With the PS3's rough start, they at least had room for a hardware revision to bring down the price and entice the consumer.  Nintendo does not currently have that luxury...


----------



## Lestworth (Jul 31, 2013)

Nathan Drake said:


> There was the Xbox. This was just the Xbox. People just started calling it the Xbox 1 because most people forgot it existed and just started calling the 360 the Xbox. It lead to a need to distinguish differences. Then there was the Xbox 360 because fuck if I know. I've never seen a reason for that name that didn't sound like bullshit. Probably was drawn out of a hat or something. The Xbox One is an all-in-"one" entertainment device though, or at least, that's what Microsoft intends for it to be. The naming of the Xbox One has actually been explained multiple times on this forum.
> 
> I assure you, the Wii U is the biggest naming screw up, by far, and it's all because of how the Wii and first party Wii games and accessories were sold.


 

But ... it's not. Its a marketing ploy to suck in people (the common). You still need your cable box, and you also need to have your service provider agree to allow Microsoft to do this. It's not like the Xbox1 is just going to jack the cable box as a modification. You can twist and turn the name all you want, it still has little logic, considering its in the 3rd generation. You're full of it if you're saying that everyone just started calling it the xbox 1, and calling the 360 xbox. I have never heard anyone on any form consider the 360 "just xbox". Almost everyone has called it the 360 for short.

I'm not a fan of the Wii U, but everyone has to agree the marketing for the system sucked ass, the design of the console is insanely similar to the original Wii.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 31, 2013)

emigre said:


> Gamecube failed to meet anywhere near Nintendo's sales goals. Ergo it was regarded as a failure.


 
Little known fact - the Wii actually is a _"repurposed Gamecube"_ in more ways than just the general architecture. The WiiMote was originally intended to be released as a Gamecube add-on. Meaning the main selling point of the Wii was actually meant for the Gamecube.



the_randomizer said:


> If you were a Microsoft rep, what features would you advertise to attract me as a potential buyer? What makes the Xbox One, all-in-one?


It can play BluRay discs just like the WiiU can't, it supports _"Enhanced TV"_ features _(dedicated applications for sports and so on)_ just like the WiiU doesn't, we'll get to see more of such multimedia-oriented features after the console's release. No doubt it will inherit XBox 360's MP3 playback even when in-game _(that thing the WiiU doesn't do)_ and a plethora of other previously seen functionality. And before you say it doesn't matter, yes it does - sometimes it's fun to play games with your own music in the background.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 31, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> it supports _"Enhanced TV"_ features _(dedicated applications for sports and so on)_ just like the WiiU doesn't... sometimes it's fun to play games with your own music in the background.


Um, Nintendo TVii?

Also I agree about the music. My brother and I used to play Gears of War co-op with Linkin Park or Bullet for my Valentine (you know, typical angsty teenage stuff) playing in the background all the time. Good times. ^.^ I haven't done that in a long time, maybe I should again.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 31, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Um, Nintendo TVii?


 
I completely forgot that Nintendo TVii is... like, a thing. Disregard my _"Enhanced TV"_ comment.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 31, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> I completely forgot that Nintendo TVii is... like, a thing. Disregard my _"Enhanced TV"_ comment.


It's cool. I figured it was just an accidental slip-up.  Has TVii even been released yet? I remember it wasn't out at launch.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 31, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> It's cool. I figured it was just an accidental slip-up.  Has TVii even been released yet? I remember it wasn't out at launch.


 
I hardly follow WiiU news to be perfectly frank, just whatever pops up on the Temp. Personally I'm going to get one when I find the price acceptable.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jul 31, 2013)

wrettcaughn said:


> While it's still premature to call the Wii U a failure,


 which is what everyone has been doing but okay...



> things are not rosy by any means. $350 is a lot of money. I want to get my money's worth. I'm not any early adopter of any tech for that exact reason. After seeing this rough start, why would drop that much money on it? With the PS3's rough start, they at least had room for a hardware revision to bring down the price and entice the consumer. Nintendo does not currently have that luxury...


 
Or they could just sell their console at a huge loss and make it up with software sales like Sony.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 31, 2013)

heartgold said:


> Wii U is a lost cause. It certainly won't sell well. An average consumer wouldn't even know what the difference between Wii and Wii U is. Probably just a tablet add on.


Remember this?

http://kotaku.com/5825553/nintendo-has-reached-its-playstation-3-moment
http://ca.ign.com/articles/2011/07/29/history-says-the-3ds-is-doomed
http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/patrick-garratt/ps-vita-shines-as-tokyo-g_b_967631.html

Yeah, I'd wait to see what effect price-drops and first-party games have before claiming it's a "lost cause". It's too early to say anything definitively.


----------



## tbgtbg (Aug 1, 2013)

People in the UK buy video games at the supermarket? Okay....


----------



## xist (Aug 1, 2013)

tbgtbg said:


> People in the UK buy video games at the supermarket? Okay....



You think that it's weird that a superstore sells entertainment items like music, movies and video games (alongside clothing and other household hardware?) What's truly weird is that your supermarkets appear to sell guns. That's really weird.

Supermarkets can buy in bulk and because of the massive range of products they sell they can set far lower prices which are often quite volatile. Because Walmart owned Asda is such a staple part of many people's weeks the loss of any product from their shelves is a bit of a worry. Add in the fact that even the BBC is reporting on it and the drop in Wii U sales (see here) and it's far more important than a simple misunderstanding of British English might imply.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 1, 2013)

I see xist has already gone and my post got lost among the 504's but I will go anyway.



tbgtbg said:


> People in the UK buy video games at the supermarket? Okay....



They usually cost as much as buying online, their return policy for defective games is something that exists, they tend to have a reasonable selection (the charts and the classics), they often have some great little deals and seen as most things otherwise are Game nowadays they are often the best place to get first party peripherals.
Given many people have not got into online shopping (and I can not blame them there) they tend to have to actually go to a supermarket so as to be able to eat rather than fight their way into a town at the weekend so why wouldn't you buy at a supermarket?


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 1, 2013)

soulx said:


> Remember this?
> 
> http://kotaku.com/5825553/nintendo-has-reached-its-playstation-3-moment
> http://ca.ign.com/articles/2011/07/29/history-says-the-3ds-is-doomed
> ...


 

Wow, an actual well thought-out comment on this thread....props to ya


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 2, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Wow, an actual well thought-out comment on this thread....props to ya


Says a Wii U owner quoting another Wii U owner...


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 2, 2013)

wrettcaughn said:


> Says a Wii U owner quoting another Wii U owner...


 

The correct term is "Wiiner", that's the politically correct term. Either that or "Wiitards" Sheesh, at least get it right!


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 2, 2013)

wrettcaughn said:


> Says a Wii U owner quoting another Wii U owner...


Hilarious how the Nintendo defenders here are getting blasted for "not making actual arguments/responses," meanwhile you're dismissing a rather good point with "you're a Wii U owner, you don't count."


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 2, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Hilarious how the Nintendo defenders here are getting blasted for "not making actual arguments/responses," meanwhile you're dismissing a rather good point with "you're a Wii U owner, you don't count."


Apologies.  I'll start ending my posts with /troll so you remember it's me...

/troll


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 2, 2013)

And I get bit by the lag monster.. Sry for dp


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 2, 2013)

wrettcaughn said:


> Apologies. I'll start ending my posts with /troll so you remember it's me...
> 
> /troll


 

Much appreciated


----------



## funem (Aug 11, 2013)

To put it simply regarding Plug into the TV consoles
To buy a Nintendo console, you have to like Nintendo and its IP's
To buy a Sony or a Microsoft you have to like the games

And not so simply
Due to lack of real 3rd party support, Nintendo replies heavily on its IP's to sell its TV based consoles, People like me who love their IP's will always have a Nintendo console, it may not be the latest but you will always have one to hand. When you look at Sony and Microsoft there are so many major AAA titles released it basically advertises the consoles without Sony of Microsoft even getting involved, Nintendo have to push both their consoles and their software, when you don't have any software to push for months on end, its going to look bad. I feel the Wii U was rushed to market because Nintendo knew released at the same time as the Xbox One and the PS4, it would have just died. Released early may have got sales from gamers waiting for the next Gen consoles to hit, unfortunately it wasn't early enough as the release wasn't far off the news from Microsoft and Sony about their consoles, then the news was taken up by which console was better and the Microsoft U turns, not all good news, but it meant Sony and Microsoft dominates the news stories on public TV and Newspapers, Nintendo being pushed to the back of peoples minds.

The handhelds have always been a different story and there is an overabundance of 3rd party support, but its dwindling, companies want to be seen to push the envelope graphics wise and the 3ds for all its mobile gaming greatness does not cut it with a lot of software houses. The next Nintendo console needs higher resolution screens, multi touch and twin sticks if not I fear it will fail. A price drop for digital versions of games would help as well.

On a personal note, I feel Nintendo need to freshen their image, Reggie was probably the best thing that happened to them marketing wise for a long time, the Nintendo directs videos sound like you are being talked to by an elderly Father or Uncle, makes me cringe when they try to do something that's supposed to be funny, it just looks and feels wrong. Reggie has the ability to feel like a gamer yet also represent the business, they need more like him.

Nintendo need to look at the company from the ground up and re-evaluate their position, if Microsoft are willing to eat their words and change to compete (always online, Blu-Ray etc.) Nintendo should do the same. I don't want to end up with a two horse race. Nintendo have the ammunition but they don't seem to have the gun to load it into.

My 2p/2cents worth.


----------



## urbanman2004 (Oct 2, 2013)

Nintendo brought this on themselves. They've lost me as a fan.


----------



## Metoroid0 (Oct 2, 2013)

urbanman2004 said:


> Nintendo brought this on themselves. They've lost me as a fan.


 
Than you where newer a true fan. Nothing personal, just my opinion. They will newer lost ME as a fan.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 2, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> The Wii sold because of an interesting gimmick, Wii Sports, and Mario Kart. Not because Nintendo is great.
> 
> The Wii had casual appeal. The Wii U doesn't get that anymore. And you can see it flopping.


That, and the Wii had third-party support. The great majority of my favorite Wi games are third-party - think "No More Heroes", "GoldenEye (Remake)", "Resident Evil Chronicles", "House of the Dead" and whatnot. The Wii had a selection of games from various developers, the WiiU is a mouthful of Nintendo with the occasional port so far and it's going to be the system's downfall. No variety equals a samey-samey experience overall, and while this appeases the die hard Nintendo fanbase it certainly isn't appealing to the average gamer.


----------



## Depravo (Oct 2, 2013)

It's hardly surprising. I went into my local Adsa last week and the entire PS3/360 range consisted of three games each: Fifa 13, Assassin's Creed 3 and Black Ops 2.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 2, 2013)

Depravo said:


> It's hardly surprising. I went into my local Adsa last week and the entire PS3/360 range consisted of three games each: Fifa 13, Assassin's Creed 3 and Black Ops 2.



Interesting, I hardly ever go to Asda these days but when I did they were usually fairly well stocked (several aisles right as you walk in). Big versions of Tesco and Sainsburys do pretty well though. Indeed with blockbuster largely gone and the rest being Game/Gamestation I find they are some of the better places to get new first party gear.


----------



## Depravo (Oct 2, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Interesting, I hardly ever go to Asda these days but when I did they were usually fairly well stocked (several aisles right as you walk in). Big versions of Tesco and Sainsburys do pretty well though. Indeed with blockbuster largely gone and the rest being Game/Gamestation I find they are some of the better places to get new first party gear.


Admittedly it was hardly a superstore-sized branch of Asda but I've seen bigger games selections in 'Local' or 'Metro' sized versions of other supermarket chains.


----------



## Rayder (Oct 2, 2013)

My guess is that Nintendo let far too much shovelware be released for Wii and DS, and now people are leery that any further Nintendo systems will be the same.  That is, only a handful of games worth playing will ever be released, but there will be hundreds of shovelware and "me too" clone  releases.  Hasn't there already been a few companies that said they will NOT produce games on the Wii U?  Doesn't help the cause, does it?

Or maybe it's just that the market is saturated with too many kiddie/cutesy flower-and-bunny games.  Personally, I don't care how AAA a Mario game is, it's just more shovelware to me.  I'm sure there are quite a lot of people that see the Wii U  the same way as I do....a kiddie systems with kiddie games.  That whole "family friendly" mantra just doesn't cut it anymore.

How many years ago was it now that I said Ninty needed to balance out their library between the cutesy games and serious games?  Quite a few years now.  But I think it's too late for Ninty now.  It's like I've said before, that bottle of syrup tastes good at first, but then it starts to sour your stomach if you drink too much.


----------

